# eheim 2213 not priming!



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Just got a eheim 2213 for a new tank I'm setting up. Doesn't seem to prime - I'ved sucked from the outlet tube - but still not working. Water is filled in the cannister / hoses - still doesn't work. 

Am I supposed to remove the plastic media cannister inside?

Any ideas?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

Dont plug it in until the chamber is filled completely; the propeller can be very picky.

Drain it and try again.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I have good luck after cleaning the Eheim filter's by filling the suction hose (water being pulled into filter) with water with disconnect's closed.
I place the filter under the tank and then open the disconnect on hose to spraybar followed by opening disconnect on suction hose.
At this point,the water emptying from the hose into the filter start's the syphon and air is forced out of the spraybar.
Once all the air(bubbles) stop coming out of the spray bar,,I plug in the filter and done.
Should be no need to suck on anything .

Should mention that method I described work's best if canister is empty(no water).
With water in filter ,syphon cannot start due to water and air trying to escape back up through both hoses when disconnect 's are opened.
Give the method I describe a try.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

fill the canister half way....

close the canister and suck at the output with a bucket until water comes..close and valve and reattach both double tap together


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Canisters work on the siphon concept, if it won't begin, it's because you have air trapped somewhere. Just a minor air pocket will prevent this.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Do like Roadmaster says and it is easy. I take the pipes and canister from the tank and clean them. I refill only the intake hose with water keeping the disconnect hose valve off to keep the water in the hose. Hook it all back up and then open the disconnect hose valves. It will start to siphon when the water in the intake hose falls and drains into the canister and it will keep siphoning until it is full with only a bit of air left in the out flow hose. Plug it in and it should work.
You sound as though you have air trapped around the impeller because you are trying to fill the canister with water first before hooking it up and letting it siphon itself.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

If it's easy enough, you can prime it like normal but remove the outlet tube and put it in a bucket. Make sure the quick disconnect on the outlet is closed before you move it to a bucket. Then, when you open it, assuming you primed it correctly, water should come out, as well as all the air that is trapped. I allow about a gallon to come out. I often setup a new canister using the method as well if I did get air in my filter. Much easier than most other ways but my piping usually allows for me to do this easily. Your setup may be more complicated than mine. If you do have water coming out the intake when below tank level, you know that it's properly primed and setup right, you may have just had a big air pocket.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a 2213, whenever I experience your issue, I use a Maxi Jet power head ( any power head will do) place it in the tank with a piece of tubing & pump water through the pick up line until air is cleared, you can see when it`s cleared by the water coming out of the return pipe.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks folks! Got it to work! 

Water flow is lot less than my eheim 2217 (understandably). But now I regret not getting another 2217 and just reducing the water flow for my 10 gallon....


----------

